# Anybody here ever make bread out of crab grass?



## rcsaxby (Jan 21, 2012)

I read in a book about how certain countries in the Mediterranean use crab grass to make flat bread! I think this is pretty awesome. Especially if you had to move to another area around growing or harvest season. Wondering If anybody knows any other information on this or if you know someone who has made bread from just crab grass.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow - no, never heard of that, but can't wait for additional responses.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've made a lot of different *ancient* recipes, but I have never done this, or even heard of it. Do you know which culture does this?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have never done it but know how to make bread out of grass burs, never heard of it being done with crabgrass.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Never heard of it. Do you have a recipe? 

I would be happy to give it a try if I can find enough of it.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Greene Dean's coverage:

http://www.eattheweeds.com/crabgrass-digitaria-sanguinalis-2/
http://www.eattheweeds.com/wild-flours/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> Never heard of it. Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I would be happy to give it a try if I can find enough of it.


Not a recipe, but a process. Its very time consuming and tedious work. In Beeville, between Corpus and San Antonio they have a annual Grass Bur Festival(or had them while I lived in Aransas Pass). They would sell miniature loaves and it WAS VERY EXPENSIVE.

The process consists of gathering the stickers by dragging a board wrapped in a piece of carpet through a grassbur patch and when it will hold no more, you pick the burs off split each one open and a small seed like "kernel" will fall out. That is what you grind into flour to make the bread with.

I would have to be pretty hungry to harvest grassburs but it is possible to make bread with them....Kinda like Poetic Justice, huh.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> Greene Dean's coverage:
> 
> http://www.eattheweeds.com/crabgrass-digitaria-sanguinalis-2/
> http://www.eattheweeds.com/wild-flours/


Now I've heard it all, between the crabgrass and grassburs in my yard, I dont need to do any prepping in the food arena.


----------

